# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  استفاده از شیرپوینت روی لب تاب نه روی سرور

## usef64

سلام.
بچه ها من تازه دارم با شیرپوینت کار میکنم، ولی نصبwin server ام روی vm روی یک لب تابه.
سیستمم رم 8gig داره و core i5 هست. موقع کار باهاش احساس میکنم کنده یا یه جاهایی هنگ میکنه، در صورتیکه سرچ زدم، پیش نیازهام کم نیست. میشه منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## feri10

سلام.
بله این مشکل شیرپوینته که خیلی سنگینه. 
شما برای نصب شیرپوینت دو راه حل دارید یا روی ماشین مجازی که این مشکل را داره هر چی رم و پردازنده به ماشین مجازیتون بدید باز همین مشکل را دارید.
راه دیگه و بهترش اینه که شما ویندوز سرور را به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی لب تابتون نصب کنید.
 موفق باشید.

----------


## usef64

ممنون. 
حالا اگه من بخوام توی شرکت،روی یک pc ،شیرپوینت بیارم بالا، بهترین کانفیگ برای این سیستم چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## feri10

همون قطعات لب تابتون خیلی خوبه. ولی چیزی که خود مایکروسافت اشاره کرده (2010) رم 4  برای Developer ها و 8 برای استفاده های عمومی شیرپوینت (مناسب). و یک پردازنده 4 هسته ای (واقعی).

----------


## usef64

ممنون.
پس من اگه واسه شرکت، یک سیستم ببندم با رم 8 خوبه؟ میخوام روش file server ام بیارم بالا.شایدم بعدا چیزای دیگه هم اضافه بشه. همین جواب میده؟

----------


## feri10

بله مناسبه. 
البته شما بعدا میتونید ارتقا هم بدید اگر لازم شد ولی فعلا همین مناسبه.

----------


## usef64

با سلام.
دوستان من sp رو روی یه لب تاب دیگه نصب کردم، این خطا رو میده،علت چیه؟

CentralAdmin Error.jpg

----------


## BandeKHoda

سلام
این خطا ها مخصوص شیرپوینت هستن
از پیغامی که داده معلوم نیست که مشکل کجاست، باید از طریق لاگ سیستم پیگیری بشه

برو به این آدرس
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\LOGS
فایل های لاگ اینجا هستن، میتونی بر اساس زمانی که مشکل بوجود اومده فایل مورد نظرتو پیدا کنی
بعد با ID که بهت داده جستجو کن

یه سری ابزار هم برای خوندن راحت تر لاگ ها وجود داره، اگه سرچ کنی پیدا میکنی، مجانی هستن ولی زیاد جالب نیستن

----------


## usef64

متاسفانه من تاریخ مشکل یادم نمیاد. به این مسیر هم رفتم، ولی  هیچی نفهمیدم!
ممکنه بخاطر رم بایین باشه؟رمم 6 گیگه

----------


## BandeKHoda

به همون تاریخی که تو عکس هست مراجعه کن
اگه نتونستی پیدا کنی، دوباره برو به همین صفحه، وقتی پیغام خطا داد برو به مسیری که فایل های لاگ هستن و آخرین فایل رو بررسی کن

در کل دنبال کردن خطا در لاگ ها کار مشکلیه

نه مشکل از رم نیست، 6 گیگ کافیه

----------

